# External Hd for Ipad



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

Anyone using an external hard drive that can be used with an Ipad? I'm off travelling in 3 months and need something that i can watch movies from, Advice and opinions needed. Thanks in advance


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I haven't used these, but cheapest options I have seen are these:

https://www.hypershop.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=210

http://www.hypershop.com/HyperDrive-iPad-Hard-Drive-s/183.htm


----------



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks but I'm thinking something along these lines.

http://www.kikatek.com/P197258/MD032B-A-Apple-2TB-Time-Capsule-Wireless-Hard?source=froogle
or
http://www.seagate.com/external-hard-drives/portable-hard-drives/wireless/seagate-satellite/
But looking on people opinion if they have used them.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

This is the only option I'm aware of.

http://www.kingston.com/us/usb/wireless#wid

You cannot connect a standard USB hard drive to an iPad regardless of whether or not Apple makes it.


----------



## mawood1231 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the information. Very interesting.


----------

